# C&EI boxcar



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

A wish granted , RLD Hobbies of Illinois , had a few of these produced , And I am HAPPY with mine , as a long time C&EI fan .









Now for the C&EI NW-2's and F-3's , and more rolling stock . 

http://www.rldhobbies.com/


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the look of that car Dennis - very bold indeed.

However I mustn't look too closely as I can be easily led where boxcars are concerned.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice car. Now if Robbie would bring some to the show here in GA I think I'd see one in my future to buy. Later RJD


----------

